# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Interesting Niacin Results

## Reagan

I take Niacin every night for sleep induction, detoxification, and better skin. Only after missing a dose have I discovered why my dreams have become so vivid and easy to remember lately.

I'm not exactly sure of the science behind this but I've found I get to sleep quicker, have vivid dreams, and experience better recall while supplementing with Niacin. Give it a shot guys!

I recommend buying a bottle of 250mg extended release pills. Make sure not to get flush-free as studies indicate flush-free Niacin doesn't yield the same health benefits.  :smiley:

----------


## SystemsLock

Hate to break it to you but its a placebo. There is absolutely nothing to suggest Niacin can improve dreaming. Niacin has nothing to do with the sleep/wake cycle and it certainly won't give you "better skin". In fact, one of the most common side effects of continued usage is itchy, dry skin and even facial flushes. I'm not even sure what you mean by "detoxification" but I'd be willing to bet it doesn't do that either. As with most vitamins, unless you have some kind of crazy deficiency in it, it's not going to do a whole lot for you. Unless you've been prescribed this by a doctor (because you have pellagra) I'd stop taking them.

Please do a little research first next time.

----------


## DrDog

I have been taking peanut butter for improved dreams for a while now. Learned it on my own because it works. When I don't eat peanut butter before bed, I have less vivid dreams and less recall ability. Peanut butter has niacin, along with (relatively lower levels?) choline and tryptophan.

Reagan has been taking niacin for a while. He says it helps improve his dreams, and when he didn't take the niacin, his dreams were less intense. His doses of niacin are as much as fifty times higher than what I get from peanut butter.

SystemsLock was pretentious and condescending in his post and deserves this rebuke.

I think that the effects of niacin and peanut butter are intriguing and worth looking into. I've heard many say that the benefits of other B vitamins are diminished after prolonged use. However, since so many on this site keep talking about these ridiculous supplements...

I strongly recommend taking reasonable doses of any drug or vitamin. High doses of a drug, whether ingested directly or indirectly acquired by excessive vitamin supplementation (for increased serotonin production, for example,) are notoriously unsustainable due to tolerances that help retain normal body function. At the least, they are unnecessarily excessive. Dreams are perfectly natural, yet it's not unreasonable that you could go a week without the vitamins necessary for perfect dream-health. On the flip-side, I don't see a reason to get your body used to a level of vitamin intake that is ten times the daily recommended value, especially when many people are saying that peanut butter improves dreams, with only 3-6 grams of niacin consumed per meal (roughly 2-3 tablespoons of peanut butter.) Find some common ground here! haha 
I find that eating peanut butter every night will produce the same effect every night for months, with random variation.

Marijuana-smokers shouldn't be cheefing on 5 blunts a day.
And vitamin junkies shouldn't be taking 2500% daily value.

----------


## shooshtime

> Hate to break it to you but its a placebo. There is absolutely nothing to suggest Niacin can improve dreaming. Niacin has nothing to do with the sleep/wake cycle and it certainly won't give you "better skin". In fact, one of the most common side effects of continued usage is itchy, dry skin and even facial flushes. I'm not even sure what you mean by "detoxification" but I'd be willing to bet it doesn't do that either. As with most vitamins, unless you have some kind of crazy deficiency in it, it's not going to do a whole lot for you. Unless you've been prescribed this by a doctor (because you have pellagra) I'd stop taking them.
> 
> Please do a little research first next time.



You should probably take your own advice before posting...

http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/supple...35/#post757989

There is a good amount of information supporting Niacin helping with dreaming.

Also your theory about vitamins is completely wrong and absurd, not sure where you are getting this information from but you are completely wrong.

Google is your friend, use it.

----------

